# Power of Spoken Words



## JojoGopher (Aug 1, 2009)

As an INFP, I have the typical difficulty with spoken expression. Is this because of shyness or lack of confidence? Not in my case. I need time to form my sentence carefully. Time to mull over the implications of using each word. Why so careful? Because spoken words are powerful. Perhaps the most powerful things on earth.

Some say the written word is more powerful. I would say it lasts longer and is more easily spread, but the written word has no power if one does not actually read it. How many great and inspiring things are written in books that gather dust on a forgotten shelf? How many heartfelt and moving poems are recited to the wind alone? The written word has great power, but only if you are looking at it head on.

The spoken word is a wondrous yet terrifying thing. It cannot be avoided. Once spoken, it travels through the minds of all those that hear it, never to be recalled or edited (unlike this post). Unless you are deaf, or go through life with your hands over your ears, singing "I'm a little teacup", you will be affected by the speech of others. You can tell yourself that what was said didn't affect you, but subconsciously everything we experience affects us in at least some small way.

"Well duh!" you might be thinking, but really think about the power each of us wields. Tomorrow you could say something that motivates another human to reach out for their greatest dreams. Or you could say something that convinces them to commit suicide. Two extremes, most definitely, but it illustrates my point. Our ability to accurately convey our innermost thoughts and feelings to our fellow humans sets us apart from the animals. Yet, many put about as much consideration in their words as a dog puts in it's barking. 

The next time you speak to someone, give a little thought in what you are saying. They could remember your next words for the rest of their life. Will that memory be a life sapping poison, or will it be a warm and insightful reminder of the kindness within us all? You decide.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this. It is very true.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

True words.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

> Don`t tell your secrets to anyone
> Because ideas are vulnerable
> As soon as you say your idea out loud
> Then it can go and live on its own
> ...


--Regina Spektor, Bon Ide


----------

